# Clowesetum Jumbo York



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 11, 2021)

Clowesetum Jumbo York (SVO 8193 Clo. Rebecca Northern ‘Grapefruit Pink’ x Ctsm. Orchidglade ‘JTM’) is starting to bloom for the first time for me. 
I believe this was made in different color forms in the past, but this wine/maroon/burgundy version is pretty dang wild!! 
11 good sized flowers on a single inflorescence are powerfully scented. Menthol/sweet candy is what I detect. Just wonderful


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2021)

very pretty


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2021)

Splendid color and a ruffle too...can't beat that!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 12, 2021)

Out of all the species and hybrids of this group the Clowesetums are my favorites. No exception here, it's awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 13, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Out of all the species and hybrids of this group the Clowesetums are my favorites. No exception here, it's awesome. Enjoy!


Yep. For me Cycnoches and Cycnodes, and Clowesetums are close second. 
I really hope the flowers last longer than typical Catasetums on this one. It is the major drawbacks for me with these guys.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh I agree with you on the Cycnoches. I just got a cooperi seedling this year from SVO and am super excited about it. Apparently the female flowers are long-lived! Stephen Van Kampen Lewis featured his on his youtube channel this week.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 14, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Oh I agree with you on the Cycnoches. I just got a cooperi seedling this year from SVO and am super excited about it. Apparently the female flowers are long-lived! Stephen Van Kampen Lewis featured his on his youtube channel this week.


As soon as the SVO list was updated, I got three cooperi. It soon sold out as expected. 
I would have bought twenty had I enough space to grow & bloom them all as I love these swan orchids.
All three are in bud/spike at the moment. One is about to open up any time now, the other plant will be ready to open in about one more week, and the third plant is busy growing the spike. I'm glad that all three look very different in plant shape too. One is thin and tall. The others are short and chubby. Looking forward to see at least one plant which turns out to be very dark in bloom like the parents used to make this cross.

Yeah, I saw the video.
The only time I've ever seen female flowers on my Cycnoches, it was my Sevenfold. As a first time blooming seedling, it made 3-4 large female flowers. They do last much longer than males. 4 weeks vs. 1 week in pristine condition.
The both look basically the same except the female has shorter "neck". I like them both, but I prefer male flowers, which are usually much more abundant in numbers and those long stamen really accentuate the exotic look of these guys! 

Good luck with your cooperi!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 15, 2021)

thanks and lucky lucky lucky getting spikes on all 3! i must've gotten one of the last ones because mine is small and no way it's gonna bloom this year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> thanks and lucky lucky lucky getting spikes on all 3! i must've gotten one of the last ones because mine is small and no way it's gonna bloom this year.


Yeah, that's why I usually prefer to buy things as soon as the list is updated because I have seen certain things sell out very fast. 
You might be surprised to see yours suddenly bulk up a bit and spike a little later unless it is really tiny at the moment. 
When I got mine in August, they were pretty small but they did grow big fast, especially one thin tall one. 
Anyway, I will try and wait until the very last one blooms so I can post all three of them here. 
One is opening up today. Whoo hoo~~


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice! It has the look of Christmas ribbon candy (the color and sheen)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Nice! It has the look of Christmas ribbon candy (the color and sheen)


Well, the flowers are much more vibrant and show significantly more red hue in person than what the photos show here.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2021)

Smells like halls cough drops? 
Nice, thanks for sharing. 
Show us the whole plant.


----------



## OrchidAnna (Oct 15, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Smells like halls cough drops?
> Nice, thanks for sharing.
> Show us the whole plant.


Similar! 
The plant is quite compact with the pseudobulb standing at only 6inch tall, but the leaves are very long like half my arms length. 
They have all fallen off not too long ago, so now there are just bare pseudobulb. There was a significant jump in size from the last year's growth and this year's, and I'm curious to see how much bigger that pseudobulb might get next year. Hopefully not too big, but only time will tell!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

OrchidAnna said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 17, 2021)

Four flowers have fallen off already. Starting the second day of its opening on Monday. One per day almost.
The remaining seven flowers look like they are getting tired also. Oh, well...
I guess the flower longevity from Clowesia is not in this one. 
For those who have Clowesia Rebecca Northern, how long does it last in bloom usually??


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2021)

Rebecca Nothern, a couple weeks max,


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hmm that's longer than typical Catasetum but not that long. I wonder why then these are marketed as long lasting (potentially) flowers.
I mean certain FDK I have bloomed did last well over one month in bloom. Others didn't. I read that it was the Clowesia portion of the genetic makeup that render this trait of flower longevity in hybrids.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 18, 2021)

One week has passed and remaining seven flowers are all looking very tired and two look like they are going to fall off today.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2021)

what temps?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 21, 2021)

Room temperature. Now all the flowers have dropped off.
So this plant behaves like a typical Catasetum. Short flower life, which was expected. Oh, well...
Now, I'll have to wait for my Afterglow and see how long it will last in bloom.


----------

